# Recording into a dv camera, external source



## Lt Major Burns (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a JVC mini DV camera.  i need to record into it from an external source, but we can't seem to get a signal.  we were using a composite AV cable from the source into the svideo port on the camera.  does anyone know if this is possible, and how the best way to do it if it is?


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 14, 2006)

Do you know the exact model of the camera? I know my camera has a passthrough mode where you can record to the camera, or through the camera and to the computer. Other cameras won't even accept an A/V input, so it depends on the model. It took some tinkering with the settings on the camera to get it to accept the input.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Nov 15, 2006)

it's a JVC GR-DX300 EK.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Nov 16, 2006)

hi, i've changed cameras, and got a bit more knowledge inbetween.

i'm now using a sony hi-end handy cam.  i've got a signal up on screen, but i can't seem to get that on the computer screen.  it's connected via firewire.


how do i get it to work on my mac?  i can't record on the camera because it says 'cannot record due to copyright protection' big brotherness.  how does it know i don't have copyright? it's my dvd!  i mean, it's independent work on dvd!

iMovie only wants to record stuff that's already been recorded on the tape.  how do i get the image on the camera screen on the screen of my mac?


----------



## magilum (Nov 18, 2006)

If your goal is DVD -> iMovie, you might want to try something more direct, like Handbrake or DVDxDV. If you use Handbrake, you'll have to save the file to AVI or MP4, then import it into iMovie.


----------

